# Tour of California - Stage 6



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

All,

Last year, we had stopped to see the tour during Stage 6 at the third KOM section and found ample parking on the hill. Along the way, to this stage, we checked out the fourth KOM, Balcom Canyon and would have stayed but could not figure a good place to park. I was wondering if anyone knows the best place to park that would be in walking distance. I remember that there was a small stretch that could fit a car but... 

Thanks,

Ian in San Diego


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

It's been quite a few years since I've been on that exact stretch of road. In fact, for a number of years is was closed due to storm damage. 

Going from memory, I'd say there is no "good" place to park withing walking distance. Your best bet would be on South Mountain Road, which runs from Santa Paula to Fillmore along the base of (you guessed it) South Mountain. The Balcom climb is off this road. 

The other side of the climb, on the Moorpark side of the hill, is not a good alternative. The road is very narrow and steep up there.

My recommendation would be to park in either Santa Paula or Moorpark and ride to the climb. Both towns have train stations where public parking is available. From Santa Paula it's only about 5 miles, IIRC, to Balcom. From Moorpark it's a bit farther, but it's a pleasant ride in orchard and horse country.

JSR


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

We were at the Balcom Cyn KOM last year. Saw myself on the TV coverage! :blush2: 

A lot of folks were parked along the descent of the climb (the north slope of Balcom). Not a good idea cause after the race passed they were caught up in the jam of 1000's of pedestrians and cyclists all of whom were walking or riding down that stretch of road. 

We parked about 1/2 mile east of the intersection of Bradley Road and Balcom Cyn Road, the corner where Balcom is going east then turns south. We rode our bikes to KOM point. 

This year I'm thinking of parking somewhere along Bradley Road but west of Balcom as the race is supposed to go east on Bradley this year.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

Why not park in Camarillo and ride out to Balcom? It's only about 6 miles...an easy cruise. Last year me and my buddies hauled a ton of food and drink up there and had a grand old time waiting for the race to hit the climb. Afterward it's a mostly downhill run back into Camarillo.


----------

